# Safety pin nose piercing (not septum)



## Deleted member 5971

wanting to pierce my nose with a sterile safety pin but iv been told it could be bad because its nickel coated and infections in the nose CAN lead to the brain and cause strokes (but what is healthy these days anyways). like i give a shit anyways i just want the dam piercing. any thoughts? and yes ill be leaving it in as the ring holder


----------



## smellsea

you'll be fine, just the safety pin is gonna be thin and you're gonna have to leave it in for a little while untill you can get anything bigger than 20 g in there. wich is going to be painful. expecially if you close it... yeah, good luck getting it back open. ouch! if you don't close it it's going to poke the fuck out of the inside of your nose. it even hurts in a healed nose piercing. go to the local beauty store and get yourself a disposable piercing gun. or just do it with a post earing.


----------



## Aurelius

You can find safety pins made out of different metals, I used to have some brass ones. maybe try to coat it in something like nail polish to put something between you and the metal? I used to stab myself everywhere with safety pins and the only negative side effects I got were detentions because apparently teachers don't like that sh*t. That being said everybody's body is different so you might handle it better or worse...


----------



## dprogram

I've had a ton of piercings (probably over 20)and just got my snakebites again Saturday. I'm going with *NO* to this idea. I am sure you can find decent Jewelry somewhere free and *I* will even mail you a couple before I'd want you to do it wrong. I have pierced myself before and this is how I'd do it if you just *HAVE* to have it done. Get a coat hanger, cut with wire snips to about 3.5 to 4 inches long and at an angle on one end. *BOIL* the coat hanger to remove the coating and sterilize it for about 30 minutes. Use a marker or pen to mark where you want it. Then shove that bitch through making sure not to stab the inside of your septum. You can use a wine cork which will make it easier to pull the "needle" through and prevent messing it up. Now with your jewelry in hand follow it through while pulling the "needle" with the cork. It's an easy piercing to do and heals pretty easy too. They can do this with a post anywhere that does ears and it's sterile and much less painful...will cost you a few bucks so so much easier but the hole won't be big enough for body jewelry like a round hoop.


----------



## Deleted member 5971

yeah i plan on closing it and using it as the actual ring. not to big on nose studs or w/e so i say fuck safety pin that shit up.. ill prolly boil the safety pin sanitize it with some peroxide and shuv that shit in haha.


----------



## Deleted member 5971

well i did it got a god dam safety pin through my nostril.. no biggie gets to bad i can take it out


----------



## dprogram

Infection guaranteed.


----------



## Deleted member 5971

dprogram said:


> Infection guaranteed.


infest me


----------



## Deleted member 125

i pierced my nose a similiar way when i was a teenager, it got infected and oozed green pus for over a month, i still have the piercing and after a while it ended up healing alright besides the keloid scar on the inside my my nose. the reason piercing needles are hollow is to prevent that kind of thing, and a safety pin is going to mangle up yer shit. if you arnt housed up atm though ide take it out and wait until you arnt rolling around in the trash to give it a better chance of healing properly. piercings heal differently from person to person but ide say yer looking at around a month


----------



## dprogram

ResistExplore said:


> wanting to pierce my nose with a sterile safety pin but iv been told it could be bad because its nickel coated and infections in the nose CAN lead to the brain and cause strokes (but what is healthy these days anyways). like i give a shit anyways i just want the dam piercing. any thoughts? and yes ill be leaving it in as the ring holder


Here's a thought. You are nuts! Gave detailed instructions yet you are lazy and obviously didn't want any decent advice. icon_bangdesk


----------



## Deleted member 5971

dprogram said:


> Here's a thought. You are nuts! Gave detailed instructions yet you are lazy and obviously didn't want any decent advice. icon_bangdesk


 
lol thanks for it tho man i really appreciate the honest help. and i was going to put it off but my friend came over and u know how u get in those moods when ur homedawgs are around heh. but thanks tho for actually caring.


----------



## dprogram

Oh yeah. I know exactly what you mean. I wouldn't have these snakebites in if it weren't for wild hairs I get.  I also had way too much money in my pocket (1k) which somehow mysteriously disappeared within a week. I also went out of my way one drunken night to go blonde so I could go crazy bright red. (regret)


----------

